# Janome HT 2008



## Mona Lea (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone know anything about the Janome HT 2008 Heart Truth sewing machine? My machine is dying and I need another one badly to do craft work (sewing strips for rugs and making raggedy quilts). I saw the Janome on ebay and was just wondering if it is a decent machine. Thanks in advance!
Mona


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I'm also looking for a new machine and just googled the one you referenced. It looks like it has all the features I'd like. I'm anxious to read what others think about the machine. The price is a good one also.





edited to correct typos.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/search.php?searchid=2115886

I swear by my Janomes.
I don't have this one, but never have had a bad one.

The link above is the threads with Janome in them.

What kind of price and which vendor on ebay?

Angie


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

I have seen this machine. Like Angie-I have never been dIsappointed in Janome!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The usual price of this machine is $299. Just to give you some idea of that being a good price or not.

I wonder if Allbrands or AceSewVac - those are two I see machines from often.

Angie


----------



## Mona Lea (May 10, 2002)

Allbrands on ebay has the heart truth Janome for 399.00 with free shipping. 
Mona


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I may be off on my price.
I may be thinking of the Sew Precise at $299.

on www.patternreview.com there are good reviews for the Heart 2008, and the reviews show the price they paid for it usually.

Angie


----------



## Mona Lea (May 10, 2002)

Angie,
Thanks you so much for the web site with the reviews! It was really helpful. I have an inexpensive Janome now that I ordered from Penneys several years ago and I have finally worn it out and need to upgrade. The Janome Heart truth sounds like one I would like and would do the job for me. I am drooling over the more expensive ones but can't justify spending that much right now. I considered the sew precise because of the price but what on earth would I do with 2 machines of the same kind?I am drawn to the computerized part too.
Mona


----------

